# How to catch a wild heckel without a net ;)



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

The video quality sucks, and sorry about the background - that's Ember making all the noise. She gets jealous even when I pet the fish  
All my heckels will do this, but for some reason they were camera shy except for the little one. The other wilds, of course, think the heckels are crazy


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey nice hands. You should have painted a happy face on it first. 

Cool vid. I'll have to come and try that!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hey nice hands. You should have painted a happy face on it first.
> 
> Cool vid. I'll have to come and try that!


The only painting I do is little red spots on tefes 
If you look you can see my dirty fingernails from doing an oil change on the truck  and waterlogged from spending the whole morning working on the tanks before I took the video!!!! OOOOPS - don't be callin' in the SPCA for mis-treatment of fish  They eat dryer lint from my fingers - they are pretty tame.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Like to see to keep a few lion fish


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> If you look you can see my dirty fingernails from doing an oil change on the truck  and waterlogged from spending the whole morning working on the tanks before I took the video!!!! OOOOPS - don't be callin' in the SPCA for mis-treatment of fish  They eat dryer lint from my fingers - they are pretty tame.


 Latex gloves....keeps my manicure costs down, and oil outta my tanks.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL @ Ember!!!
My dog always tries to box me out whenever I'm heading toward any of my tanks.
He'll whimper & bark when I have my hands/arms in the tanks too.
:lol:


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome video shelley.....however, maybe they have flukes when they rub against you like that......JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!! Seriously, your fish look great.....very nice. I have one tank that my discus will do that to me also.....makes it a pain when you are in there cleaning....lol
all my other tanks, they go as far away from me as possible....unless they see food coming....lol


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Shelley, you should go to Brazil and try that


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Like to see to keep a few lion fish


I won't stick my hand in the Osaka - the blue angels are vicious 



2wheelsx2 said:


> Latex gloves....keeps my manicure costs down, and oil outta my tanks.


I was afraid there was going to be an oil slick on the water surface  I'm not even going to touch the manicure reference 



`GhostDogg´ said:


> LOL @ Ember!!!
> My dog always tries to box me out whenever I'm heading toward any of my tanks.
> He'll whimper & bark when I have my hands/arms in the tanks too.
> :lol:


Ember sits at whichever tank I'm working on and whines. And whines. And whines. And whines.....



dean9922 said:


> awesome video shelley.....however, maybe they have flukes when they rub against you like that......JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!! Seriously, your fish look great.....very nice. I have one tank that my discus will do that to me also.....makes it a pain when you are in there cleaning....lol
> all my other tanks, they go as far away from me as possible....unless they see food coming....lol


Thanks, Dean - I thought it was ich!!!! 



charles said:


> Shelley, you should go to Brazil and try that


Wouldn't that be AMAZING???? We used to scoop salmon out of the creeks in Northern Ontario with our bare hands, but somehow I don't think that would compare  It would be pretty awesome to see wild discus in their natural environment. Maybe one of these days


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute video Shelly, it's also quite funny Ember is competing with your discus for love!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Very cute video Shelly, it's also quite funny Ember is competing with your discus for love!


Trust me, Ed - it's not funny after the first five hours  !!!! Her whining could peel the paint off of a wall


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just wondering if you wear your home made anti uranium helmet when you do that.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> I was just wondering if you wear your home made anti uranium helmet when you do that.


You caught that one, eh???? Nothing gets by you


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great video, Shelley. Very cool. I have to say I had never seen this before. 

So, your turn to work on hoops and underwater fire now?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Great video, Shelley. Very cool. I have to say I had never seen this before.
> 
> So, your turn to work on hoops and underwater fire now?


No simple tricks for my fish, Franck. I'm going to teach them to do my taxes!!!! Ember's accuracy leaves a bit to be desired


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, I just thought of something. Maybe that is why this Heckel got caught in the first place?!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hey, I just thought of something. Maybe that is why this Heckel got caught in the first place?!!


To do my taxes????? I'd always thought it would be a tefe....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope. I posted while you were putting the other post up. I think the fact that it got caught means it's not up to doing your taxes.  That's why I don't have an L24...too smart....


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nope. I posted while you were putting the other post up. I think the fact that it got caught means it's not up to doing your taxes.  That's why I don't have an L24...too smart....


Or maybe it's SOOOO smart that it KNEW what kind of life it was going to have and CHOSE to be caught


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

A life of lint and greasy fingernails?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> A life of lint and greasy fingernails?


You make it sound so negative


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hey, I just thought of something. Maybe that is why this Heckel got caught in the first place?!!


Didn't we all have that discussion once, about the whether it's the smartest wilds that survived in the wild and didn't get caught or whether it was the smartest ones that got caught so they could be hand fed

....then again, a buffet of food in the wild and your only only feeding you lint...hmm....


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

*Impressed*

It definitely takes a special touch to tame a wild! Congrats on a job well done :bigsmile:


----------

